# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کاردانی علوم آزمایشگاهی

## .dr

من موندم چیکار کنم بمونم برای پزشکی بخونم یا برم کاردانی ع.از؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اصلا ارزش داره ای کاردانی رو خوندن یا نه چون از اونجایی که رشته ای که خوندم بیکار موندم میگم برم حداقل 
1- بیکار نباشم
2-یه حقوق کمم باشه داشته باشم
3-بالاخره سنمم میره بالا 

آیا از هر لحاظ ( مقام ، درامد و....) ارزش داره یا نه؟ ( البته هم تو انجمن هم تو نت هر چی در موردش بود رو خوندم ولی بازم به نتیجه ای نرسیدم)

از کسایی که کاردانی یا کارشناسی و .... علوم دارن راهنمای میخوام یا هر کسی که اطلاعات داره خواهشا از هر جنبه راهنمایی کنین


*please
*#mehrdadadlord 
#ehsan_yany

----------


## miladsa68

برو برای پزشکی بخون، این دیگه چه سوالیه، ملت تو 30 40 سالگی می شنین از اول کنکور می دن واسه پزشکی مگه شما چند سالته، من خودم فارغ‌التحصیل علوم آزم 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## elL

> برو برای پزشکی بخون، این دیگه چه سوالیه، ملت تو 30 40 سالگی می شنین از اول کنکور می دن واسه پزشکی مگه شما چند سالته، من خودم فارغ‌التحصیل علوم آزم 
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


ببخشید شما از این رشته راضی هستین؟اگه ادامه تحصیل بده کسی خوبه؟اخه یکی از دوستام تازه امسال قبول شدخیلی راضیه واسه همین

----------


## miladsa68

یک تاپیک زدم تو همین فروم سرچش کن سیر تا پیاز رشته رو توضیح دادم 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## .dr

> برو برای پزشکی بخون، این دیگه چه سوالیه، ملت تو 30 40 سالگی می شنین از اول کنکور می دن واسه پزشکی مگه شما چند سالته، من خودم فارغ‌التحصیل علوم آزم 
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


ممنون از راهنماییتون
راستش میترسم پزشکی رو نیارم ، میگم برم اینو بخونم همزمان برای کنکورم بخونم ،اگه پزشکی رو آوردم چه بهتر اگه نیاوردم حداقل یه سال دیگه از دست نمیدم (البته 26سالمه)

اگه ممکن باشه میتونم بپرسم شما الان چیکار میکنین(بیشتر برای این میپرسم که بازم کار پیدا میشه یانه)؟

----------

